# Environnements de dveloppement > Autres EDI > Powerbuilder >  Datetimepicker et backcolor

## niocco

Salut,

J'essaye de modifier la couleur de fond des composants de saisie a l'execution.

Exemple : edit1.backcolor = RGB(255,0,0)

Ca fonctionne bien pour tous les composants sauf 1 : le datetimepicker 

Avec ce composant, la zone qui est affecte par la modifs de couleurs est la partie qui apparait qund on clique sur la fleche. la partie qui ressemble a un edit est qui est tout le temps affichee reste desesperement blanche. 
Ce que je trouve tres bizarre puisque pour le monthcalendar qui se comporte a peu pres pareil, pas de probleme je peux changer cette couleur

Qqun connais t il un moyen d'acceder a cette partie du composant ?

----------

